# Arbeitsspeicher passt nicht



## Ascia (20. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab atm 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher und weil WoW immer laggt dachte ich mir dass ich mein PC auf 2048 aufmotze.
Heute sind die Arbeitsspeicher endlich angekommen für die ich mich entscheiden habe:
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-DDR400-PC3200...8693&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-DDR-RAM-PC400...8739&sr=1-2

Leider passen beide Arbeitsspeicher NICHT in die "Stecker", weil in der Mitte ja so eine Kerbe bei Arbeitsspeicher ist und in den Stecker eine erhöhung. Bei beiden Arbeitsspeicher passt die Kerbe nicht auf die Erhöung, weshalb sie jetzt natürlich nciht funktionieren und ich sie auch nciht "einclippen" kann.
Kann mir jemand sagen auf was ich achten muss und woran ich erkennen kann ob die Arbeitsspeicher in meine Stecker passen. 
Wäre vllt auch schön wenn jemand auf Amazon zwei passende Arbeitsspeicher raussuchen könnte. Also ich brauche ein 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher und ein 1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher.

Ich hab mir auch das Programm EVEREST Home geloadet dass ich mehr Informationen über mien PC bekommen.
Eine Kopie aus diesem Programm:

 [ Prozessoren / Intel Prescott CPU ]  

  Prozessor Eigenschaften:  
   Hersteller   Intel  
   Version   Intel Prescott CPU  
   Externer Takt   133 MHz  
   Maximaler Takt   4000 MHz  
   Aktueller Takt   3066 MHz  
   Typ   Central Processor  
   Spannung   1.4 V  
   Status   Aktiviert  
   Sockelbezeichnung   Socket 775  

 [ Steckplätze / PCI1 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCI1  
   Typ   PCI  
   Status   Frei  
   Datenbusbreite   32 Bit  
   Länge   Lang  

 [ Steckplätze / PCI2 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCI2  
   Typ   PCI  
   Status   Belegt  
   Datenbusbreite   32 Bit  
   Länge   Lang  

 [ Steckplätze / PCI-E 16X ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCI-E 16X  
   Status   Belegt  
   Länge   Lang  

 [ Steckplätze / PCI-E 1X ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCI-E 1X  
   Status   Frei  
   Länge   Kurz  


Motherboard 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Motherboard Eigenschaften:  
   Motherboard ID   09/17/2005-i915P-6A79VG0QC-00  
   Motherboard Name   Gigabyte GA-8I915PM  

  Front Side Bus Eigenschaften:  
   Tatsächlicher Takt   133 MHz (QDR)  
   Bandbreite   4266 MB/s  
   Effektiver Takt   533 MHz  
   Busbreite   64 Bit  
   Bustyp   Intel NetBurst  

  Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:  
   Tatsächlicher Takt   267 MHz (DDR)  
   Bandbreite   4266 MB/s  
   Effektiver Takt   533 MHz  
   Busbreite   64 Bit  
   Bustyp   DDR2 SDRAM  

  Chipsatzbus-Eigenschaften:  
   Bustyp   Intel Direct Media Interface  

  Motherboard Technische Information:  
   CPU Sockel/Steckplätze   1 Socket 775  
   Erweiterungssteckplätze   2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16  
   Motherboardgröße   240 mm x 240 mm  
   RAM Steckplätze   4 DDR DIMM  
   Integrierte Geräte   Audio, LAN  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   i915P  
   Bauform (Form Factor)   Micro ATX  

  Motherboardhersteller:  
   Firmenname   Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.  
   Produktinformation   http://tw.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/Produc...roduct_List.htm 
   BIOS Download   http://tw.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Suppor...S/BIOS_List.htm 

Speicher 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Arbeitsspeicher:  
   Gesamt   511 MB  
   Belegt   421 MB  
   Frei   89 MB  
   Ausgenutzt   82 %  

  Auslagerungsdatei:  
   Gesamt   1246 MB  
   Belegt   360 MB  
   Frei   886 MB  
   Ausgenutzt   29 %  

  Virtueller Speicher:  
   Gesamt   1758 MB  
   Belegt   781 MB  
   Frei   976 MB  
   Ausgenutzt   44 %  

  Physical Address Extension (PAE):  
   Supported by Operating System   Ja  
   Supported by CPU   Ja  
   Aktiv   Ja  


Ich hoffe da ist alles dabei was ihr braucht um mir nen guten Tipp zu geben. Ich glaub eher das ist viel zu viel vom Bericht dabei.


----------



## Mondryx (20. Februar 2008)

Joa, da muss ganz normaler DDR1 Speicher rein. 

der sieht so aus. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/prodP...IDV6&view=0

schauen die riegel die du hast so ähnlich aus? Oder hast die einfach nur verkehrt rum in den schlitz stecken wollen?


----------



## Skoo (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn di angaben stimmen, ist es ganz einfach: Du hast dir DDR1 riegel gekauft, obwohl dein board nur ddr2 unterstützt - ergo DDR2 Speicher kaufen und den alten zurückgeben,sofern möglich.

@Mondryx: er hat sich doch schon ddr1 gekauft, aber auf sein board passt nur ddr2.


----------



## Ascia (20. Februar 2008)

Naja also eure Anworten stimmen jetzt leider nicht übrein xD.
Der eine sagt es muss ein DDR1 rein der andere meint DDR2.

Also ich hab jetzt mal mein PC aufgeschraubt und auf meinem Arbeitsspeicher stand folgendes:
Samsung 512 MB 1Rx8 PC2-42004-444-12-d3

ich denke dass das d3 für DRR3 steht. Kann das sein?
Aber dann würde dass ja mit euren Antworten ja auch nicht übreinstimmen.


Jetzt noch folgendes. ich hab jetzt auch mal auf einen neuen Arbeitsspeicher geschaut:
PC3200U- 30331-Z 512 MB DDR PC3200 CL3

Da steht zwar DDR aber kein DDR1,2 geschweige denn 3.


----------



## Skoo (20. Februar 2008)

Bei dir muss DDR2 rein, und das d3 steht garantiert nicht für DDR3.


----------



## Ascia (20. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.
Also dann such ich mir jetzt nen DDR2-Riegel raus.
Wenn du so nett wärst. Kannst du mir bitte noch sagen wie du darauf kommst dass bei mir ganz sicher DDR2 reinkommt.


----------



## Ascia (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir hier jetzt mal ein paar heraus gesucht bei amazon. Kannst du mir sagen ob die dann auch reinpassen?
Stichwort: Arbeitsspeicher 512MB DDR2
http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-ValueRAM-512...2155&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-ValueRAM-512...2337&sr=8-3

Stichwort:Arbeitsspeicher 1024MB DDR2
http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-ValueRAM-102...2374&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-ValueRAM-102...374&sr=8-16

Und noch eine Frage:
Da steht ja in dem Name von dem Arbeitsspeicher manchmal 667PC oder 400 PC etc. und noch z.B 667 MHz. Was hat das beides zu bedeuten und muss ich beim Kauf darauf achten


----------



## Skoo (20. Februar 2008)

Hier z.b. 2 Gründe: 

Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
Tatsächlicher Takt 267 MHz (DDR)
Bandbreite 4266 MB/s
Effektiver Takt 533 MHz <--- !!!
Busbreite 64 Bit
Bustyp DDR2 SDRAM <---- !!!

Alternativ kannst du dir das Tool CPU-Z anguggn, das liest dein board/cpu aus - unter dem reiter "Memory" zeigt er dir dann an, welchen speichertyp du hast.


----------



## Ascia (20. Februar 2008)

Ok danke. Das hat mich jetzt überzeugt^^.
Kannst du mir von den von mir geposteten Arbeittspeicher empfehlen?


----------



## Mondryx (20. Februar 2008)

@ Skoo: ich würd mir vorher mal das mainboard angucken.


```
GIGABYTE GA-8i915PM:

Produkttyp 	Hauptplatine
Formfaktor 	Mikro-ATX
Breite 	24.4 cm
Tiefe 	24.4 cm
Kompatible Prozessoren 	Pentium 4
Prozessorsockel 	LGA775 Socket
Chipsatz 	Intel 915G Express / Intel ICH6
Maximale Busgeschwindigkeit 	800 MHz
BIOS-Typ 	Award
Storage Controller 	ATA-100, Serial ATA-150

Prozessor
Installierte Anz. (max. unterstützte Geräte) 	0 ( 1 )

Speicher
Unterstützte RAM-Technologie 	DDR SDRAM <---guckst du da?
Installierter RAM (Max.) 	0 MB / 4 GB (Max)
Unterstützte RAM-Geschwindigkeit 	PC2700, PC3200
RAM-Features 	Zwei DDR-Kanäle

Audio
Signalprozessor 	Intel HD Audio
Audio Codec 	Realtek ALC880
Soundmodus 	7.1 Channel Surround
Telekommunikation / Netzwerk
Netzwerk 	Netzwerkkarte - Marvell Yukon 88E8001 - Ethernet, Fast Ethernet, Gigabit Ethernet
Besonderheiten
BIOS-Funktionen 	ACPI-Support, DMI-Unterstützung, Hyper-Threading-Technologie
Hardwareüberwachung 	CPU-Kerntemperatur, Drehzahlmesser für CPU-Lüfter, Drehzahlmesser Gehäuselüfter, Systemspannung
Sleep / Wake up 	Tastatur-Wakeup, Maus-Wakeup, Wake on Ring (WOR)
Hardwarefeatures 	Chassis Intrusion Detection, Q-Flash, C.O.M. (Corporate Online Management), M.I.T. (Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker), S.O.S. (System Overclock Saver)
Erweiterungssteckplätze gesamt (frei) 	4 ( 4 ) x Speicher ( 2.5 V ) - DIMM 184-PIN
1 ( 1 ) x Prozessor - LGA775 Socket
1 ( 1 ) x PCI Express x16
1 ( 1 ) x PCI Express x1
2 ( 2 ) x PCI
Speicherschnittstellen 	Serial ATA-150 - Anschluss/Anschlüsse: 4 x 7-Pin Serial ATA
ATA-100 - Anschluss/Anschlüsse: 1 x 40-Pin IDC
Schnittstellen

 

 

	1 x Massenspeicher - Diskettenschnittstelle - IDC 34-polig
1 x Audio - line-In - 4 PIN MPC
4 x Hi-Speed USB - USB Typ A, 4-polig
1 x Netzwerk - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX/1000Base-T - RJ-45
1 x Tastatur - generisch - Mini-DIN (PS/2-Typ), 6-polig
1 x Maus - generisch - Mini-DIN (PS/2-Typ), 6-polig
1 x Audio - line-In - Stereo-Jack-Stecker 3.5 mm
1 x Audio - line-Out - Stereo-Jack-Stecker 3.5 mm
1 x Mikrofon - Eingang - Mini-Telefon 3,5 mm
1 x Audio - Line-Out (Mitte/Subwoofer) - Stereo-Jack-Stecker 3.5 mm
1 x Audio - Line-Out (Back Surround) - Stereo-Jack-Stecker 3.5 mm
1 x Audio - Line-Out (Rückseite) - Stereo-Jack-Stecker 3.5 mm

1 x Audio - SPDIF-Eingang
1 x Audio - SPDIF-Ausgang
```

Also ddr1 speicher...


----------



## Skoo (20. Februar 2008)

Dann erkläre mir mal, wieso er ddr2-speicher schon verbaut hat?
Wieso Everest es ebenfalls so ausgibt?

Was mich stutzig macht, ist das anscheinend das board mit ddr1 und/oder ddr2 gibt. Google gibt da auch irgendwie nichts vernünftiges raus.

@Ascia: ist das ein fertig-pc gewesen, z.b. von Packard Bell bzw. Fujitsu Siemens? Und lade dir mal mal bitte kurz cpu-z runter und schreib hier kurz rein,welchen speicher er dir ausgibt, zu finden hier:  http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## Mondryx (20. Februar 2008)

ja ich finds selber komisch... . hab im ersten moment auch gedacht das er ddr2 brauch. aber nach dieser liste, die ich erst über die bilder suche von google gefunden habe, steht, dass er ddr1 braucht... . 

am besten nimmt er mal den schon verbauten riegel raus und guckt ob er identisch mit den schon vorhandenen ist. wenn nicht, ist es wirklich ddr2.


----------



## Ascia (20. Februar 2008)

Also is en Fertig-PC von Packard Bell.

Bei Memory steht:
Size 512MBytes
Type DDR2

Also haste doch recht^^
Danke


----------



## Skoo (20. Februar 2008)

Und kauf dir dann lieber ein 2GB-Kit(2x 1024M, am besten ddr2-800, falls du in zukunft mal aufrüsten willst, auch wenn der dann auf deinem board wahrscheinlich nur als ddr2-533 laufen wird.


----------



## Julmara (22. Februar 2008)

ich weiß schon warum ich mir nie einen Fertig PC kaufe

Wenn ich die Boardbezeichnung bei Google eingebe, ist der 1. Treffer Packard Bell und da steht

# Four 184-pin DDR SDRAM DIMM sockets.
# Support for single-sided or double-sided DIMMs (DDR 333 / DDR400)

also DDR1

der Chipsatz unterstützt aber DDR1 und DDR2 RAM und da ja DDR1 RAM nicht passt, kann es ja dann nur DDR2 sein


----------



## Topsecret (22. Februar 2008)

Scheint irgendwie nix ganzes und nix halbes zu sein. Man findet dass Mainboard so eigendlich gar nicht.
Jedoch nach deinen Angaben kommt DDR2 drauf mit einer 533MHz Taktung.

Schau mal hier:

http://www.hardware-fachmann.de/ddr2533-ki...cl4-p-7068.html


----------



## Julmara (22. Februar 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Scheint irgendwie nix ganzes und nix halbes zu sein. Man findet dass Mainboard so eigendlich gar nicht.
> Jedoch nach deinen Angaben kommt DDR2 drauf mit einer 533MHz Taktung.
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> ...




nicht?

PackardBell IXTREME 5151 A

Sunshine (GA-8I915PM Ver 1.1)
Name: Sunshine (GA-8I915PM Ver 1.1)
Type: µATX motherboard
Manufacturer: Gigabyte

ist allerdings auch der einzige Eintrag den ich dort finde und in der Beschreibung steht wie schon geschrieben DDR1


----------



## Topsecret (22. Februar 2008)

Julmara schrieb:


> nicht?
> 
> PackardBell IXTREME 5151 A
> 
> ...



Ich meinte nicht dass man es gar nicht findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sondern dass es mal wieder so ne extra Anfertigung ist für nen komplett PC, den bei Gigabyte selbst kennt man dieses nicht.


----------



## tosantos (22. Februar 2008)

Das einzige was von der Aufschrift auf deinem jetzigen RAM Riegel relevant ist, ist diese Info: "PC2-4200".   Dies beschreibt immer eindeutig den RAM Riegel (in deinem Fall also DDR2 , 533Mhz)

http://www.itwissen.info/definition/lexiko...0_PC2-4200.html


----------

